# Sticky  Veterinary advice - forum ruling



## lymorelynn

The majority of members here are not vets or vet nurses. Any advice given regarding the treatment of any animal, even that given by someone who is known to be a qualified practitioner, should be checked with the owner's own vet and checked with a second opinion if the owner is still concerned.
It is fine to say 'my vet does this' but not to state that a vet who does not 'do this' is wrong


----------

